# Should I get different boots?



## keenank (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey guys, I recently picked up a pair of Burton Highline Boa boots. I first went to the local shop and the guy told me since I have Burton Bindings that I should get Burton boots. I tried on all the boots there and had no luck. I went to my local Scheels and tried some Burton boots on there and the High lines by far fit the best and were most comfortable. After about an hour wearing them at home, on the top of my right foot I think there is a pressure point. It doesn't hurt much in the boot but I can feel blood pumping there and when I take it out it leaves a red mark on that spot and it is a little swelled up.
So I guess my question is should I return these and get something else. Also should I try different brands of boots? The guy at the shop told me to only get Burton because I've got Burton Custom bindings.
Thanks!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The guy in the shop should be castrated!!!!!

Go try on as many brands as you can!!!!!


----------



## keenank (Feb 6, 2014)

I also live in North Dakota so there's not many places that sell snowboard gear. Where I live there is only 2 places so there's not a lot of options for boots either.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

keenank said:


> Hey guys, I recently picked up a pair of Burton Highline Boa boots. I first went to the local shop and the guy told me since I have Burton Bindings that I should get Burton boots. I tried on all the boots there and had no luck. I went to my local Scheels and tried some Burton boots on there and the High lines by far fit the best and were most comfortable. After about an hour wearing them at home, on the top of my right foot I think there is a pressure point. It doesn't hurt much in the boot but I can feel blood pumping there and when I take it out it leaves a red mark on that spot and it is a little swelled up.
> So I guess my question is should I return these and get something else. Also should I try different brands of boots? The guy at the shop told me to only get Burton because I've got Burton Custom bindings.
> Thanks!


If it's me I would return them. Boots all about fit and not brand. Yes it good to have same brand bindings and boots but your comfort is more important.

I myself cant wear Burton, I have wide feet and only boots that fit me "ok" were Burton Rulers Wide. I am much happier in my Nike Kaiju Boots.

You can also talk to boot fitter.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> The guy in the shop should be castrated!!!!!
> 
> Go try on as many brands as you can!!!!!


+1


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

If it's a Burton Binding, it should be adjustable enough to accommodate most boots. I have a Salomon Boot and didnt have to make any adjustments but strap length. For my wife, she had to change the angle of her toe strap to fit her Ride boots.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

I've been on Burton Cartels for 2 seasons with Flow boots. I have been searching for new boots lately and most likely I will go for Ride Anthems


----------



## keenank (Feb 6, 2014)

After I get off work I will probably go try on all the boots they have then. I don't understand why that guy thinks you should only have Burton with Burton.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

You should be suspicious of anyone who tells you that only one brand of boot will be compatible with one brand of binding (assuming you're talking about regular two-strap ratchet style bindings of course). This person is either uneducated or has an agenda (is pushing some specific gear for a kick-back of some kind).

I've been wearing Thirtytwo boots for the past 10 years approximately, and have gone through at least 6 different binding manufacturers without fitment issues. Now binding reliability and ease of use....that is another story.....


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

keenank said:


> After I get off work I will probably go try on all the boots they have then. I don't understand why that guy thinks you should only have Burton with Burton.


maybe he gets an extra kickback for selling Burton boots, maybe he just believes that it's better, who knows? I know when i bought my Kaijus, I asked specifically about bindings to boots, because i have Union bindings, and Nike don't make bindings to the best of my knowledge, so there was a mismatch straight away. the girl i was dealing with basically echoed everyone above, saying that while it's nice, it's not a necessity, and that the most important thing is fit on your feet, then fit in your bindings...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Extazy said:


> I myself cant wear Burton, I have wide feet and only boots that fit me "ok" were Burton Rulers Wide. I am much happier in my Nike Kaiju Boots.
> 
> You can also talk to boot fitter.


Out of curiousity, do you know what your width actually measures out to? Nikes are the narrowest fit on the market...


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Out of curiousity, do you know what your width actually measures out to? Nikes are the narrowest fit on the market...


Hmmm I dont understand what you mean (sorry English is my 3rd language). If you mean between wide - extra wide I am wide. I bought a size up in Nike and even though they weren't "very snug" I felt very comfortable in them. I know they might pack out but so far I am happy. If I start getting heel lift I will worry about it later.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Width like c, d, e, ee...

If you had to size UP to get a good fit, the fit was wrong. You might get lucky, but chances are they'll pack out too far.


----------



## keenank (Feb 6, 2014)

I ended up getting the 2015 Burton Motos. They didn't have those there last time and I wore them for about 15 mins there and they felt really good!


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Width like c, d, e, ee...
> 
> If you had to size UP to get a good fit, the fit was wrong. You might get lucky, but chances are they'll pack out too far.


I am E, well you might be right, but so far with them I had great 3 days of riding. So we will see.


----------

